# Portsmouth Show



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All 
Just to let you know that the tables are now all sold. Lets hope this is going to be the best ever. If anyone has any questions can they please email me on [email protected] as our main computer has gone petong.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

can't wait, how many tables have sold?? really looking forward to it!!! be my first time to a herp show!


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Just over 120.
Lyn


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, should be brilliant then!


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Blimey it's going to be a WHOLE day out!

I'm so excited, I have a shopping list but with that many tables I can see a few impulse purchases happening! :blush:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mmmm me too, even though I have stated a few times to a few different people, that i'm just 'browsing' lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Lyn i can't wait now :flrt:. It's going to be a great show. Will try to get there for 7.30am but might be a little bit later depending on how i feel (full of cold & feel worse in the mornings when i've just woken up). I'll be there by 8.00am at the very latest anyway.

As for you just browsing Jenn i don't believe that for one minute hun, you'll come away with something (if your youngest has anything to do with it then it'll be a Snake!!!). Hope i can pick up a nice Royal :flrt:.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

120 tables?

Thats more than I had expected! 

Should be a great day.

Need to get everything ready now today so we can set off at a good time tomorrow


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

What time do the doors open?


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> What time do the doors open?


Open at 10 close at 4, there coule be a long queue at opening time


----------



## chriscarter93 (Feb 1, 2009)

what date is it on?


----------



## ChamCrazy (Mar 17, 2009)

It was last month:lol2:


----------



## chriscarter93 (Feb 1, 2009)

oh dam :blush:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

was a very good show too! sorry


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

*pompey show dates*

sorry if ive been stupid.. any ideas on the 2010 dates for the pompey show? cheers :blush:


----------



## toxicflash (Aug 11, 2009)

BUGGER i missed it! was getting all excited because i have a nice new viv in the lounge looking for a new tenant, then i realised it was last month , any idea when there be anymore in portsmouth??


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

toxicflash said:


> BUGGER i missed it! was getting all excited because i have a nice new viv in the lounge looking for a new tenant, then i realised it was last month , any idea when there be anymore in portsmouth??


It was in October!
I beleive there is one planned for October 24th this year, there is also teh joint show at Kempton Park on August 15th.


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

ian14 said:


> It was in October!
> I beleive there is one planned for October 24th this year, there is also teh joint show at Kempton Park on August 15th.


Hopefully I'll be at the Kempton Park show.


----------

